# Why  Kaguya is stronger than Ten Tailed Madara and Obito



## Ashi (Aug 21, 2014)

Not only through Sasuke's assessment but by feats she would annihilate both of them in a fair
Fight

There's hardly anything they could do to scratch her 


She would beat either solo Mid Diff


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 21, 2014)

There was no real reason to make this thread man just ignore the madaratards they are some of the worst.


----------



## Ashi (Aug 21, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> There was no real reason to make this thread man just ignore the madaratards they are some of the worst.



pinksuit let me Play with My Madaratards like Zetsu played the Uchiha


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 21, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> There was no real reason to make this thread man just ignore the madaratards they are some of the worst.



Yall can't back shit up.

Naruto failed to blitzed Madara. Yet Succeeded in Blitzing Kaguya in the same transformation while not being fresh. Yet failed against Madara while being fresh.

Even when I spelled out the techniques and shown how Madara was better. No one responded and all I got was negged. Kaguya only has More Chakra than Madara. And More chakra doesn't neccarily mean your going to be superior. 

Current Sakura has more Chakra than MS Sasuke. She can punch harder with Raw force to as well. But No one in their right mind believes that Current Sakura >>>Any version of PArt 2 Sasuke.

Hell Madara even has the Doujutsu which by  canon is superior to byakugan with those eyes.

The only thing Kaguya did was absorb all the chakra from the tree's roots.  The only reason he didnt do that was he seemed to be preoccupied with dealing with Naruto and Sasuke. Madara Clearly has Kaguya beat by feats,

The only plausible Argument for Kaguya being stronger is that she was not at 100% power, and even then 100% power was featless.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 21, 2014)

@Csdabest

I enjoy reading your Sasuke theories but you need to stop with this. The manga has made is so clear that Kaguya is stronger than Madara. That's why no one is bothering to give your detailed responses. 

And yes Madara looked better than Kaguya in some instances, but that's only because Naruto and Sasuke weren't fighting as hard against Madara or weren't receiving help from Sakura, Obito, and Kakashi.


----------



## Ashi (Aug 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Yall can't back shit up.
> 
> Naruto failed to blitzed Madara. Yet Succeeded in Blitzing Kaguya in the same transformation while not being fresh. Yet failed against Madara while being fresh.
> 
> ...



I'll deal with you once I finish my schoolwork Tommorow


----------



## Lurko (Aug 21, 2014)

Tensa baiting the fuck out of tards lmao.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 21, 2014)

The manga clearly indicates Kaguya is stronger than both. Even following the common shounen logic should give a clue that she's stronger than both. 

I understand if you might argue about Juudara since Kaguya's underwhelming role as a villain, but it's blatantly obvious she's stronger than Juubito. After all, she posesses the power of every single Bijuu (Juubi) and the God Tree. Something Juubito didn't posessed.


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Yall can't back shit up.
> 
> Naruto failed to blitzed Madara. Yet Succeeded in Blitzing Kaguya in the same transformation while not being fresh. Yet failed against Madara while being fresh.
> 
> ...





Kaguya> Madara

Sorry


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 22, 2014)

Kaguya automatically lose every battle because she's the worst villain ever.
That mean Konohamaru > her


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 22, 2014)

8th Gate Gai w/ Riduko powers solo's !


----------



## Kai (Aug 22, 2014)

Kaguya > Madara > Obito > Nagato

Don't fall for anyone trying to ruin this clear established hierarchy of power for villains.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 22, 2014)

Kai said:


> Kaguya > Madara > Obito > Nagato
> 
> Don't fall for anyone trying to ruin this clear established hierarchy of power for villains.



I thought that was the hierarchy of puppetry (since BZ is Kaguya's will)


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 22, 2014)

Wait, Madara would put up a definitive fight against her better than either Sasuke or Naruto. He would be the closest to achieving a full victory against Kaguya. He only lacks the dimensional transfer but he has the limbo technique and as he has both of the powers that Naruto and Sasuke have he could seal Kaguya on his own.

The whole paradox here is that she is inhabiting his vessel, so this fight would likely never happen. But if it did...I'd pay $$$ to see.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Yall can't back shit up.
> 
> Naruto failed to blitzed Madara. Yet Succeeded in Blitzing Kaguya in the same transformation while not being fresh. Yet failed against Madara while being fresh.
> 
> ...


Naruto failed to blitz Madara because he charged right at him. The vast majority of the blows that have been landed on Kaguya have been because she was being distracted by something else. Just like how Madara got split in half by Sasuke because he was busy trying to get his hands on Kamui, but the same Sasuke misses Kaguya consistently when he is the one trying to set up the distraction rather than landing the blow. 

Don't be retarded. She'd beat the shit out of either of them fairly easily with just the limited techniques she's shown.


----------



## Kai (Aug 22, 2014)

Hachibi said:


> I thought that was the hierarchy of puppetry (since BZ is Kaguya's will)


Pretty obvious set up here.

Kaguya:


Madara:


Obito:


Each villain exercising power that was familiar to the previous villain, but stated to exist or perform on a higher level than before.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 22, 2014)

Kai said:


> Pretty obvious set up here.
> 
> Kaguya:
> 
> ...



Kaguya's link doesn't work.

But yeah, I agree


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 22, 2014)

Obito couldn't use basic kamui with the Juubi's power, because he couldn't control that kind of power.

Kaguya casually flips through multiple dimensions, and even makes her own while hosting even more power.

Obito made a stick and ball of 5 elements.  Madara made a better stick and balls out of 5 elements.  Kaguya made a death star ball that can wipe out...Iunno, Earth or the dimension or something?  Well, it was made out of every element, plus every kekkai genkai element, instead of just the 5 basic ones.  Her basic bone shots also poke through PS, and she has all the doujutsu.  Her Juubi eye is rinnegan+sharingan.


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 22, 2014)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Obito couldn't use basic kamui with the Juubi's power, because he couldn't control that kind of power.
> 
> Kaguya casually flips through multiple dimensions, and even makes her own while hosting even more power.
> 
> Obito made a stick and ball of 5 elements.  Madara made a better stick and balls out of 5 elements.  Kaguya made a death star ball that can wipe out...Iunno, Earth or the dimension or something?  Well, it was made out of every element, plus every kekkai genkai element, instead of just the 5 basic ones.  Her basic bone shots also poke through PS, and she has all the doujutsu.  Her Juubi eye is rinnegan+sharingan.





I agree...quick question

wat is ur sig of ?


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 22, 2014)

Madara > Sakura > kaguya


----------



## Ghost (Aug 22, 2014)

why is a tiger more powerful than a cat ?


----------



## Ashi (Aug 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Yall can't back shit up.



We have many panels and chapters worth of evidence to indicate why



> Naruto failed to blitzed Madara. Yet Succeeded in Blitzing Kaguya in the same transformation while not being fresh. Yet failed against Madara while being fresh.



Ok 2 things

1. Naruto blitzing Kaguya is a plot induced outlier, since Kaguya literally got back from soloing a hundred Naruto clones while they had trouble keeping up with her

2. Sasuke cut Madara cleanly in two, while Madara was fresh from Absorbing the rest of the shinju



> Even when I spelled out the techniques and shown how Madara was better. No one responded and all I got was negged.



Maybe because you were full of crap 



> Kaguya only has More Chakra than Madara. And More chakra doesn't neccarily mean your going to be superior.



Ok well call me when Madara shows: Instant Dimensional Warping, Bones that can turn anything it pierces to ashes, Control over an entire plane, Chakra arms that broke Perfect Susanoo like piece of glass and a Truth Seeker the size of the Ten Tails itself

Till that day comes your god will always play second banana to our Grandma 



> Current Sakura has more Chakra than MS Sasuke. She can punch harder with Raw force to as well. But No one in their right mind believes that Current Sakura >>>Any version of PArt 2 Sasuke


.

Awful analogy but whatever floats your boat



> Hell Madara even has the Doujutsu which by  canon is superior to byakugan with those eyes


.

Well Limbo and the meteorites aren't gonna be anough to stop Kaguya

You know ash crumbling bones with Susanoo shattering arms and all



> The only thing Kaguya did was absorb all the chakra from the tree's roots


.  

Well you have 2 months worth of reading to catch up on my friend


> The only reason he didnt do that was he seemed to be preoccupied with dealing with Naruto and Sasuke. Madara Clearly has Kaguya beat by feats,



Did you miss the part were He absorbed all that chakra and only blew up?

That is until... a certain SOMEONE controls it all perfectly 

The only plausible Argument for Kaguya being stronger is that she was not at 100% power, and even then 100% power was featless.[/QUOTE]



Ryuzaki said:


> Wait, Madara would put up a definitive fight against her better than either Sasuke or Naruto. He would be the closest to achieving a full victory against Kaguya.



Close but still no cigar my friend




> He only lacks the dimensional transfer but he has the limbo technique and as he has both of the powers that Naruto and Sasuke have he could seal Kaguya on his own.



Uhm no

Other than limbo being a minor inconvienc( The annoying roach in your living room minor) to Kaguya

He doesn't have the sun and moon seal to seal Kaguya



> The whole paradox here is that she is inhabiting his vessel, so this fight would likely never happen. But if it did...I'd pay $$$ to see.



I would pay more to see the delicious rage it would insue in KT


----------

